# Man In A Corner



## Tuna (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## winsley (Apr 2, 2009)

A well composed picture!! I love how the lines lead to the subject Great Job!


----------



## Marc Kurth (Apr 2, 2009)

This one is another classic Tuna, in both form and style. 

Amplifying the contrast and texture greatly enhances the emotions invoked by viewer. You chose a wonderful presentation of angles to draw us to the subject. Or is he really the subject....? Kudos to you, Sir.

I've been a fan of your work for a long time from another forum.

Marc


----------



## let_it_be_a_photo (Apr 2, 2009)

wow, even though the man is small in the photo, ur eye still goes straight to him! great


----------



## Rere (Apr 3, 2009)

Love the geometric lines, and there's a solitary zen feel to it.


----------

